
Actors Who Are So Similar That They Were Indistinguishable from Each Other - penteston
https://pictolic.com/en/article/17-actors-who-are-so-similar-that-they-were-indistinguishable-from-each-other
======
loosetypes
I find this fascinating. It wasn’t until embarrassingly late that I realized
Jon Voight was not, in fact, Anthony Hopkins.

I also didn’t explicitly understand the distinction between Rottweilers and
Dobermanns until I looked for it.

I wonder what else I’m still lumping together.

